# custom bicycles



## bicycle larry

here is a few i have done over the years   from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200

Great sense of style and design Larry!


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks Evans


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan

I bet one of those would look even better with an engine! Great looking bikes Larry. Nice work and style.


----------



## bicycle larry

yes i was thing a bout doing one with a engine great minds think a like ha ha  thanks  whizzer


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan

bicycle larry said:


> yes i was thing a bout doing one with a engine great minds think a like ha ha  thanks  whizzer




If you ever do post pics because I would like to see it.


----------



## tech549

hey larry I would be happy to help with the motor ,if you could help me with the paint ,need a little touch up


----------



## bicycle larry

hay sounds good to me love to do your bike up!!!   i could even re store the seat to !!!!!                 only one problem i am in ontario canada !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## scuff39

nice bikes! hi are doing? My name is Aaron , I just joined the club.  I have am Eagle Rider bike that I'm trying to get more info on.  Do you know anything about them?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j

Nice tribe you have there Larry.


----------



## the tinker

That kool roadmaster chainring... nice choice! The Shelby springer, one of my favorites. The black saddle bags, the tassels. the red paint and the Indian make this an awesome bike Larry! Nice job.


----------



## tech549

ya it would be a long road trip,but thanks for the offer larry I am actually working on a jc Higgins color flow right now just getting ready to paint I will post when done.


----------



## bicycle larry

tech549 said:


> ya it would be a long road trip,but thanks for the offer larry I am actually working on a jc Higgins color flow right now just getting ready to paint I will post when done.




wow i have a jet flow there a super bike to own!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## COB

I really like your Indian-theme bicycles Larry!


----------



## bicycle larry

COB said:


> I really like your Indian-theme bicycles Larry!




thank you very much


----------



## bicycle larry

*custom bikes*

here is a bannan seat bike a customer whanted me to do .i reelly did not want to do one in that size.its the first one and the last one i do of thees!!!! i like working on 26 in ones better!!!! so i come up with this !!! i guss its going to be a indian chopper when i get done a lot of work yet be fore paint .


----------



## pedal_junky

Looking good Larry!


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks  pedal junky  from bicycle larry


----------



## tech549

that looks awesome larry hope you post when finished!!


----------



## bicycle larry

i sure will tech 549 thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## oldfart36

A stretch we did for our Stray Katz 500 last year. Just rode it yesterday


----------



## bicycle larry

hay cool bike i like the seat on it and pin stripping i like!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

just got the indian done owner is useing his own saddle  from bicycle larry


----------



## Rich404

Great bikes Larry! The design is perfect!

-Rich.


----------



## tech549

nice work larry that is one of a kind!!!


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks rich 404 and tech 549  . i will be doing a nother monark 26 in. up for my good friend gary after memory lane classic show and swap meet .   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

locomotion said:


> did you do those side skirts in 24 or 26 gauge?




22 gauge .when you roll the beads in it i stiffens it up  from bicycle larry


----------

